# First "big" project for the '68 - front suspension & disk brake conversion



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

*First "big" project for the '68 - front suspension & disk brake conversion*

I bought my '68 GTO in March, and the front suspension was pretty worn out. 
This week I ordered a Street Comp Stage 2 front kit from Savitske Classic and Custom, consisting of new upper control arms and tall ball joints to correct the A-body steering geometry. Also ordered new SPC springs and a Baer Serious Street 11" disk brake conversion kit. I'll source the lower control arm bushings, tie rod ends, etc locally. I already replaced the drag link back in March, it was completely shot when I bought the car.
I'm planning to start the install in about three weeks, once all the parts arrive and I have a little spare time. I'll try to post up some comments/updates and maybe even some pictures (haven't tried that yet) once I get going.
Later
Jeff

'68 GTO, 400/TH400, AC/PS/PB/PW, hideaways, Hurst dual gate shifter, mostly stock
'74 Corvette, 383/4-speed, restomod
'71 Javelin, 304/3-speed, soon to be 401/4-speed restomod


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

UPDATE:
I'm back in town, window AC is cooling the shop, and most of the parts are either here at the house or in transit. Have to check on the status of the brake kit from Baer, but I'm going to go ahead and start disassembly today. I figure at least I can get the dirty work done, the brakes should be pretty easy.
I'll keep ya posted on progress.
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I've heard that Savitske is "good stuff" ! good luck with the project. I have parts laying all over the place myself......:cheers


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Do post some pics as you go. Sounds like it is going to be super nice. I envy you having ac. The heat has been brutal here in Texas lately. I open both doors in the shop for a cross wind an turn on the shop fan and still sweat like crazy. I am so looking forward to the fall, I may start sleeping out in the shop.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice build, 
I gave up, now I put a *big* fan in my family room door to blow AC into the garage. Makes it much more livable in the garage. I hate sweating and am sick of summer, can't get much done.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Nice build,
> I gave up, now I put a *big* fan in my family room door to blow AC into the garage. Makes it much more livable in the garage. I hate sweating and am sick of summer, can't get much done.


I just went outside and I can see and feel drops of water falling out of the sky; the fog is so dense and cold that it is basically raining. Coldest, windiest, most non-summer summer I have ever seen here. :shutme

Grass is always greener?


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

*Disassembly Complete*

The only good thing about jet lag...I was up early yesterday, got out to the shop, and finished removing the major components (control arms, spindles, springs, sway bar) by 9:30 am, picture attached.
So the parts are soaking in degreaser in a big plastic tub, then I had to go run errands the rest of the day. Might have some time this evening to finish cleaning them up, then I'll press out the old bushings and ball joints and get them ready for paint.

I'm not doing much cleanup on the frame this time. My plan is to keep the car driveable and fun until I get around to a full "restification", so I'm not going to do much detailing other than the lower control arms and spindles, and the upper control arms and brake parts will be new so they'll be nice. Might look out of place next to my grungy frame and engine bay, haha!

As for AC, it's a lifesaver. Right now I'm using a borrowed window unit, but I fully insulated my shop when I built it and installed double paned windows and insulated doors, so it stays about 74 degrees in there with just the one AC. Perfect for me, otherwise I'd be stuck in the house, just too hot this summer.

More update after the weekend.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...is that early `70s pop riveted door edge guard mouldings??


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Rukee said:


> ...is that early `70s pop riveted door edge guard mouldings??


Yeah...haven't had time to address that moulding yet, just got the car in March and have been out of the country since then. I'm back for a couple weeks, first things first is to do this suspension work, but I'm planning to pull the door panel to check a power window switch. If that stuff is riveted I'm going to leave it until paint/body time, but if it's stuck on with double sided tape I think I'll yank it off of there.

Here's a pic from Friday morning. About to head out and finish cleaning and start pressing out the balljoints and bushings. Suspension kit should be here tomorrow, brakes are still back ordered. Hopefully they'll get here before I have to head back to work.
Later
Jeff


----------



## Keitha (Apr 20, 2009)

Let's see the new parts?

good luck w/ the project!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Keitha said:


> Let's see the new parts?
> 
> good luck w/ the project!



New parts are scheduled for UPS delivery today, I'll post pics of them as soon as they get here. Yesterday I cleaned up the shop and tools from the disassembly mess I made :lol:
I also pressed out the ball joints, burned out the old bushings, and blasted the lower control arms and spindles. Today I plan to install the new bushings and paint the parts. Depending on when the parts arrive I may get the ball joints pressed in today as well. Assembly shouldn't take long, and then I'll just be waiting on the brake kit. I've got a few other GTO projects to keep me busy for a few days while I wait...rear springs and shocks, non-functional rear power window, stereo upgrade, there's plenty to do. Plenty of honey-dos, too, but I'm saving those for later, haha!
Later
Jeff


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

*Parts pics!*

The new parts were delivered yesterday, as scheduled, see pic. I'm really glad I went for the nickel plated balljoints, they are SWEET! :cool Not shown are the new springs (front and rear) and shocks.
Yesterday I pressed the new bushings in to the LCAs, and painted the LCAs and spindles, and part of the frame. I also replaced the leaky header gaskets, MUCH easier with the suspension removed 
Today I'm letting the paint cure, I'll assemble either this evening or tomorrow. Brakes are still on backorder, so there's no rush just yet to finish. Might have to wait until my next trip home in October to get this baby back on the road. CAN"T WAIT!!
Jeff


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Finished assembly on Thursday, didn't get a chance to post a picture until today, see attached. Still waiting for the brake kit, so the steering bracked on the spindle is just temporarily bolted in place to allow installation of the tie rods. 
I also installed the new rear springs and shocks, replaced the left rear power window motor, and installed a new pair of Polk 6x9 speakers in the rear deck. Today I'm going to finish cleaning up the shop, and if I get adventurous I may install the Custom Audio head unit, dash speaker, and kick panels w/speakers that the previous owner included when I bought the car.:cool
I guess I'll post again when the brakes arrive, but I may not be back in the shop until October... 
Later
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Fancy! :cheers


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

*Brakes have shipped!*

I have the tracking numbers for my Baer Brake kit...should turn up while I'm still out of town. This is great, because as soon as I'm back in town the GTO is ready for the brake install, a front end alignment, and some cruising! Due to brake kit backorder and me being out of town it's been about 2 months since I drove the car. The good news is that I'm getting Baer's new SS4 4-piston calipers instead of the old 2-piston design.
Can't wait to try out the new suspension and brakes!
More in a couple weeks when I get back in the garage.
Jeff


----------

